# Monsters of old or new Slasher/Killer types



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What do you prefer in terms of fright flicks? 

The classic gang of old like Dracula, Frankenstein's Monster, Wolfman and the Mummy, or the newer crew like Michael, Jason, Freddy, Leatherface and the like?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Monsters of old, as well as those of the new, such as Alien - no contest in my mind. I'm not a fan of the human (or reasonable facsimile thereof) slasher types at all. Too many real life examples of those walking around.


----------

